# Zander am Stück grillen



## taxa9 (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte heute einen Zander am Stück grillen, kann mir  jemand sagen wie lange es dauert bis der in Alufolie eingepackt fertig ist? Bei dem Grill handelt es sich um einen Holzkohlengrill.

Gruß

taxa9


----------



## xaru (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander am Stück grillen*

Kommt drauf an wie groß der Fisch ist


----------



## silviomopp (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander am Stück grillen*

Das ist relativ einfach , sobald sich die Flossen aus dem Rücken ziehen lassen , ist er durch . Das gilt für alle Fische vom Grill , maximum sind es ca. 30 minuten ..


----------



## taxa9 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander am Stück grillen*

Der Zander ist ca 65cm lang, das heißt von jeder Seite ca15min grillen, oder?

Gruß

taxa9


----------



## xaru (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander am Stück grillen*

15 sind evtl schon zu viel, wenn dein Grill ordentlich hitze hat reichen 12 Min von jeder Seite


----------



## taxa9 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander am Stück grillen*

Danke an alle für die Tipps. 
Bei soviel Unterstützung muss es einfach funktionieren.

Grüße
an alle

taxa9


----------



## xaru (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander am Stück grillen*

Guten Hunger#h


----------



## taxa9 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander am Stück grillen*

Update,
jetzt soll der Zander OHNE Alufolie gegrillt werden, und ich habe ihn vergessen zu schuppen. Wird schon klappen.

Gruß

taxa9


----------



## taxa9 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander am Stück grillen*

Hallo,
haben den Zander ohne Alufolie auf dem mittleren Rost des Grills ca 15-20min pro Seite gegrillt, ein Gedicht!!!


Gruß
taxa9


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander am Stück grillen*



taxa9 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> haben den Zander ohne Alufolie auf dem mittleren Rost des Grills ca 15-20min pro Seite gegrillt, ein Gedicht!!!
> 
> 
> ...





Bilder gemacht?

*Rezept/Bilder gerne in´s "Raubfische sind zum Essen da" *

Zander ganz auf dem Grill habe ich noch nie versucht |rolleyes

R.s.


----------



## taxa9 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander am Stück grillen*

Hallo, 
Bilder habe ich leider keine gemacht. 
Rezept folgt noch in Raubfische sind zum Essen da.

Grüße

taxa9


----------

